
How to Talk to Someone Whose Opinions You Can’t Stand - 1900jwatson
https://forge.medium.com/how-to-talk-to-someone-whose-opinions-you-cant-stand-365c880993d1
======
whinythepooh
> Remember there’s a time and place

What is the time and place to discuss politics? Apparently I can only discuss
it in my head, with myself.

Why don't politicians, activists, media, celebs and other propaganda tools
just stop discussing politics in public? That'd help to resolve some tensions.

~~~
beatgammit
Honestly, I wish we would see celebs less frequently. For some reason, the
media props them up as experts when they definitely aren't.

I agree though, discussing politics shouldn't be a taboo, but I also don't
think it belongs at the workplace or most family/friend functions. The problem
is that it's often emotionally charged, and I think that's because it's only
discussed in informal circumstances. Ideally, people would watch debates and
discuss the points afterward to decide what to do.

Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be a place for that, so I'll nominate
libraries since they're intended to be places of learning. Our library hosts
debates for city offices, so why not host debate watching sessions? Libraries
draw intellectuals and people who want to become intellectuals, so it makes a
ton of sense. Those who want to participate may, and those who don't aren't
obligated to listen.

